# Question for Mr McNish



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*MCNISH - Question for Mr McNish*

Question for Mr McNish: 

Hello Mr McNish, 
These questions go back almost a decade to 2000-2004:

1) In 2000 you raced with the first generation of Audi Le Mans cars, the R8R at Silverstone and Charlotte in the ALMS. How did the R8R compare to the 2000 R8?


















2) After your time in Formula 1, when you returned to Sports Car racing in 2004, how did the current Audi R8 (2004 specification onwards) compare to the R8 you first drove in 2000? What were your first impressions of the FSI technology of the newer engines that were not present on the 2000 R8?










3) Many of the current Audi Sport drivers have had a chance to drive/race the customer sport Audi R8 LMS. You have not raced in one of the R8 LMS, but have you had a chance to drive one of these R8 LMS yet? If you have what were your impressions of the car?









Thank you very much, best of luck for R18 #3 at Le Mans 2011

Regards
Johan Laubscher
South Africa


----------

